# Thinking of ATV



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I am 16 and am thinking of getting a used ATV to plow a few drives for next winter, and also for taking down to the farm.xysport I Would also need a truck to haul it, I would rather plow with the truck but theres the whole inurance thing. But the truck is a different issue. I was wondering how much I could get a used ATV with plow for. I could easily get by with a manual plow, but would want a positionable one. I clear snow in the neighboorhood with a guy who uses one, and my friend owns one and would probably end up helping out. Just wondering about pricing.


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

one thing that would help is knowing your budget to see what fourwheelers were looking at


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

This is where I run into trouble, maybe you guys could help me decide what to do.

I have right around $2000 at the time, I want to wait till fall because I can easily have another $1200 or more from another summer of work. I want a diesel truck, so waiting would help my $$$$ situation, the longer I wait the more the parents can pitch in. But I want a truck for in the summer. Possibly Buy a $500 beater truck for spring/summer/fall, and look at the diesel and a trailer in late fall.


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

in my opinion, i cant see spending that 500 dollar truck that you wont use that much once you could get your desel, and thats 500 dollars that you could spend to find a nicer/better truck


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

You can get a good 4x4 atv for about $2500-$3000 if you shop around, sometimes it is nice to get one with a plow but you could find a good deal on a used plow too. I had the manual lift on my plow but I brought like a $60 winch and that makes it alot easier.


----------

